# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Clean bulking diet

## ksingh93

20 yo
5'11''
176 lbs
13-14% bf
workout 2 to 2.5 hr
3000 to 3200 calolries
meal 1- 3 eggs(1whole),1/2 cup oats,1cup 2% milk,1 apple,1/2 scoop whey( 60 g carbs,40 g protein,13.5 g fat)
meal 2 -40 g pasta,1whole wheat bread,cottage cheese 1/2 cup ,1tbsp peanut butter(54 g carbs,26 g protein,11 g fat)
meal 3(preworkout)-1 cup brown rice,6oz chicken breast,1/2 apple(56 g carbs,44 g protein,5 g fat)
meal 4 (postworkout shake)-1 scoop whey protein,2 whole wheat bread with 1 tbsp jam(49g carbs,33 g protein,4 g fat)]
meal 5 -2 cup brown rice,8oz chicken breast,1/2 cup veggies(96 g carbs,53 g protein,7g fat)
meal 6-3 eggs(1 whole)1tbsp peanut butter(5g carb,16 g protein,13 g fat)
meal 7-1cup cottage cheese ,10 almonds,1tbsp peanut butter,1/2scoop whey(17 g carbs,48 g protein,15 g fat)

337c,260p,68f
3000 calories

----------


## Provita

What are your goals?

----------


## Provita

2-2.5hours of training per day?

How many days a week?

----------


## ksingh93

if m following a bulking diet obviously my goal will be gaining muscle size

----------


## ksingh93

6 days a week

----------


## Provita

Looks good to me bro. Here is some info from the sticky "Lean bulking" to help you with your food choices. Eating chicken and brown rice every day takes serious mental strength to sustain and not really necessary. 

Since 'bulking' and especially 'dirty bulking' aren't part of my vocabulary, my philosophy is that food choices don't change based on goals, only quantities do. With that said, all of the obvious foods should be considered. And for God sake, please have some variety in your diet!! I see so many diets with chicken for almost every meal. Do you REALLY think that's a sustainable diet for any appreciable length of time!? It isn't. You'll get sick of it, and most likely feel discouraged and quit. There are plenty of foods to choose from. Aside from helping you keep your sanity, you'll also take advantage of varying absorption rates and in the case of proteins, different amino acid profiles. 

Lean Proteins
Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast
Boneless, Skinless Turkey Breast
'White' fish - e.g. tilapia, flounder/fluke, snapper, orange roughy, tuna, etc.
Egg whites
Lean Ground Beef (I try to stick with 95% lean or better)
Lean Bison
Lean pork (trimmed center cut chops, loin, etc)
Low-Fat Cottage Cheese
Nonfat Greek Yogurt
Various Protein Powders

Complex (starchy) Carbs
Sweet Potato/Yam
Red/White/Yellow Potato (note - I don't make much of an issue over 'white' potatoes vs. sweet potatoes, especially when adding mass is the primary goal. As long as you're not eating the carb source by itself (and you shouldn't be), the differences beyond vitamin/mineral content are negligible IMO)
Oats
Grits
Cous Cous
Rice (all types... even white)
Beans/Lentils/Legumes

to a lesser extent (i.e. a few days a week):
whole grain 'brown' breads
whole grain 'brown' pasta

Fats
Avacado
Nuts (all kinds)
Nut butters (all kinds - e.g. almond, cashew, peanut, etc)
Oils (all kinds - olive, coconut, etc)

Note on fats: Generally, I find it unnecessary to add fats to my diet, as I get enough from my protein sources + some supplemental fish oil (which is a great idea for many reasons... but I digress). However you may have higher caloric requirements than me, and will need to add a small amount of fats to some meals, particularly low/no carb meals. 

Protein/Fat Combos
Whole Eggs
Higher fat ground beef (I'd stick with 90% lean)
Various cuts of steak (e.g. top sirloin, flank, flat iron, filet, etc. Porterhouse, T-Bone, Ribeye etc. are VERY high fat and not acceptable choices, IMHO)
Oily fish - salmon, mackerel, sardines, etc.

Fibrous Carbs (veggies)
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Kale
Various green lettuces (not iceberg!!)
Spinach
Brussell Sprouts
Green Beans
Alfalfa Sprouts
many other options... think anything leafy

----------


## ksingh93

i chnage the foods every day this was jus an outline to show the placement of complex and fast digesting carbs and proteins

----------


## Back In Black

How do you workout for that long?

Please list a 2.5 hour workout, I suspect we need to half the time you spend in the gym!

----------


## ksingh93

enhanced *

----------


## ksingh93

monday -lats,forearm,traps
tuesday-chest(major),bicep(minor)
wednesday-legs(major),tricep(minor)
thursday-shoulder,traps
friday-tricep(major),legs minor
saturday-biecep(major),chest(minor)

major consist of compound and isolated minor consist of only isolate

----------


## Back In Black

What is minor and what is major?

Seriously 2.5 hours just lifting. You're not working hard enough mate.

Please list exercises, sets and reps for your Monday workout.

----------


## ksingh93

major consist of compound and isolated minor consist of only isolate

----------


## Back In Black

Sorry , you said that, apologies.

Let me see that workout.

----------


## ksingh93

wide grip pull ups 3 sets
lats pulldown 4sets
cable rows-3 sets
overhand pulldowns 3 sets
barebell row-3 sets
dumbell row-3sets
deadlift(depends on mood)
FOREARM
forearm barbell curl 4 sets
cable forearm curls 3 sets
plate pinch 3 sets
TRAPS
dumbell shrugs 3 sets
smith machine shrugs 4 sets
barebell upright row 3 sets

----------


## ksingh93

and 10-15 min cardio

----------


## Provita

Are you taking a tea break between sets? That is a hell of a lot of sets. If you want to build more muscle imo, increase the weight/intensity of each exercise, and keep the session under 60min. 

I don't know how you go so long man. For example, I totally destroy my shoulders in 20 min. You do shoulders and traps in 2-2.5hours.

----------


## Provita

Other wise, it all looks good man!!!

----------


## ksingh93

ahahaha lo nop i usually do heavy compound sets during bulking m using gear too so the sessions are long and i didnt get tired that easily

----------


## Provita

> ahahaha lo nop i usually do heavy compound sets during bulking m using gear too so the sessions are long and i didnt get tired that easily


Hey man, if you can get that time in the gym done, and decent recovery ........ Well done!! :-)

----------


## ksingh93

thanks mate  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> ahahaha lo nop i usually do heavy compound sets during bulking m using gear too so the sessions are long and i didnt get tired that easily


When did you start your cycle?

----------


## ksingh93

Yesterday :d BUT I USE TO WORKOUT FOR 2 HR BEFORE STARTING CYCLE SO ITS NOT A BIG DEAL

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 hours is crazy unless you are running or cycling.

Or, you are the guy doing curls in the squat rack

Why train so long? 

Turn up the intensity and I bet you won't be there that long

----------


## ksingh93

I gave my full workout in the upper posts read em nd i train with full intensity is there any reason i should not be there for 2.5 hrs other then cortisol release or overtraining

----------


## cj111

> is there any reason i should not be there for 2.5 hrs


You can't possibly be stimulating any more muscle fibers, so its a waste of time. Like literally, if you trained with intensity, you could accomplish all that mumbo jumbo you laid down in 45 min to an hour, and still have time to rub one out. I think you need to rethink your training completely. You're just spinning your wheels IMO
deadlift(depends on mood)
FOREARM
forearm barbell curl 4 sets
cable forearm curls 3 sets
plate pinch 3 sets
TRAPS
dumbell shrugs 3 sets
smith machine shrugs 4 sets
barebell upright row 3 sets 
Also this, how much forearm work does one person possibly need? All those exercises indirectly work your forearms, and youre also training them directly? Please explain why

----------


## Provita

> You can't possibly be stimulating any more muscle fibers, so its a waste of time. Like literally, if you trained with intensity, you could accomplish all that mumbo jumbo you laid down in 45 min to an hour, and still have time to rub one out. I think you need to rethink your training completely. You're just spinning your wheels IMO
> deadlift(depends on mood)
> FOREARM
> forearm barbell curl 4 sets
> cable forearm curls 3 sets
> plate pinch 3 sets
> TRAPS
> dumbell shrugs 3 sets
> smith machine shrugs 4 sets
> ...


He is Popeye the sailor man!! :-)

----------


## ksingh93

You are right too but i am not working the single muscle for that long m working on 3 diff muscle groups so m possiblly be stimulating the muscle fiber unless m doing bicep curls in the squat rack FOR THAT LONG :d

----------


## Back In Black

He won't listen guys. He's 20 years old and knows best. He's had loads of advice not to cycle but started anyway.

----------


## cj111

Good luck OP. post some before and after pics please , maybe I will start training like this to

----------


## ksingh93

> Good luck OP. post some before and after pics please , maybe I will start training like this to


after pic is before using aas

----------

